# Chris vs. Steve: Round 4



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Get your bets in now!

Current tally:

Steve: 1-0-2
Chris: 0-1-2

Last round was a total nailbiter, with our duelling vikings battling it out to a tie. 

Round 1: Steve handily dispatches Chris
Round 2: Team Chris/Drew ties Steve
Round 3: Dogfight to yet another tie

Tomorrow, High Nine-AM... The battle continues.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

As a token of good sportsmanship, I'll cast my vote for Steve.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris, aren't you in a desert somewhere? 

Sorry, gotta vote Steve.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm home until next Friday. 

I shot a 40 on Monday.


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm home until next Friday.
> 
> I shot a 40 on Monday.



Golf or bowling?

EDIT: Next Friday, like the 6th?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 29, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'll cast my vote for Steve.



+1


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 29, 2007)

Im going with Steve.

Sorry dude


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 29, 2007)

It's your time, Chris 

rofl at the tags


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 29, 2007)

If it took you AND Drew to tie with him, I'm going with Steve.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm going with chris, just cause I think he's feeling lucky


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> If it took you AND Drew to tie with him, I'm going with Steve.



Dude, Drew's played once in his life. If anything it's an advantage to Steve to have him on my team.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

Motherfucker beat me by ONE stroke, btw.  Picstory inc.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 29, 2007)

So I was right then?


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> So I was right then?



Yes. You win the big prize.


----------

